# Wago - Ich bin enttäuscht .....



## Schlappendulli (12 März 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte hier zwei kürzlich gemachte Erfahrungen mit der Fa. Wago veröffentlichen. Zuerst möchte ich betonen, daß ich von den Produktion sehr angetan bin/war und Wago in keinster Weise diffamieren will.
So nun zur Sache:
- Wegen eines Projektes mit KNX habe ich (gegen den Willen unseres Chefs) ein Starterkit 3 im Januar gekauft. Nach einem Monat Lieferzeit kam es an. Als Erstes musste ich feststellen das Target für den 889 fehlt. Ferner fehlten sämtliche Bibliotheken für KNX in Verbindung mit 750-889. Das Kit war somit nicht lauffähig und die beigelegten CD/DVDs völlig veraltert und unbrauchbar. Ich wandte mich verwundert und verärgert an den Support von Wago. Und was soll ich sagen - keine Antwort. Daraufhin rief ich unseren Händler an und schilderte ihm diese Ignoranz. Binnen einer Stunde hatte ich alles was ich brauchte.
Keine Entschuldigung des Sachbearbeiters nichts - nur ein Link. Fertig.
- Für ein weiteres Projekt mit KNX wollte ich, da elendig viele Jalousien und Rolläden, mit dem Makro KNX_Macro_Blind_Actuator mir die Arbeit zur Aktoransteuerung erleichtern. Dieses Makro benötigt einen Funktionsbaustein names FBSunblind_2 und den typConfigBlind, der scheinbar in dem FB deklariert ist. Dieser FB ist laut Doku in der LIB Gebaeude_allgemein enthalten. Ist er aber leider nicht, somit ist das Ganze, weil nicht kompilierbar, wertlos. Ich wandte mich wieder mit der Bitte mir den FB zu schicken an Wago Support. Als Antwort bekam ich, es würde eine Emailadresse - obwohl die Adresse eine Firmenemail unverkennbar ist - nicht reichen. Ich muss noch die genauen Firmendaten übermitteln wegen Zuweisung zum richtigen Mitarbeiter. Dies will ich aber nicht, da dann der Wago Aussendienstler wieder kommt mit dem ich nicht kann. Ich habe einen Händler und gut ists, ausserdem will ich mich nicht andauernd bei meinem siemenslastigen Chef rechtfertigen.

Diese Punkte sind zugegeben nichts atemberaubendes, aber dennoch für mich sehr ärgerlich. Ich hätte wohl auf meinen Chef und viele meiner Freunde aus dem KNX Userforum hören sollen, die mir von Wago abgeraten haben (diplomatisch ausgedrückt). In Zukunft werde ich mir das gut überlegen, bei diesem Support.

Warum schreibe ich nun hier ? Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf und bitte hiermit die mitlesenden Wagomitarbeiter in sich zu gehen und diese Philosophie zu unterwandern und mir unbürokratisch zu helfen.
Weil so kenne ich bisher Wago nicht. Aber anscheinend gibt es neue Direktiven, wie mir mein Händler bestätigte.

Grüsse
Armin


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (12 März 2015)

Hallo Armin,

vielen Dank für Deinen offenen Beitrag - und ja, die WAGO-Mitarbeiter lesen mit.

 Es tut uns leid, dass wir Dir bislang nicht in der gewünschten Form helfen konnten, werden aber nicht müde, an negativen Beispielen zu lernen, um uns so noch besser für unsere Kunden aufstellen zu können. Nun zu Deinen Punkten:

*Das KNX-Starterkit*
Wir fertigen die Starterkits vor und beliefern unsere Kunden ab Lager. Im Starterkit enthalten ist unter anderem auch eine Version der WAGO-IO-PRO (CODESYS V2.3.x.y mit den Targets und Konfiguratoren für unsere Steuerungen). Selbstverständlich sollte hier auch stets die aktuelle Version enthalten sein, doch sind wir manchmal fertigungsseitig etwas flinker, als wir es bei der Aktualisierung der Datenträger sind - so wohl leider auch in Deinem Fall. Tritt dieser Fall auf, dann genügt ein Anruf/eine E-Mail an den Support und Du erhältst eine Aktualisierung. Warum das bei Dir nicht funktioniert hat, werden wir versuchen nachzuvollziehen, damit es das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall klappt.

*Die KNX-Bibliotheken*
Es ist so wie Du es beschrieben hast: Wenn man das Makro KNX_Macro_Blind_Actuator einbindet, verlangt dieses nach einem Funktionsbaustein FbSunblind_2, der Bestandteil der Gebauede_allgemein.lib ist. Damit das Makro und der Baustein sich finden, ist die Gebaeude_allgemein.lib über den Bibliotheksverwalter von CODESYS manuell einzubinden. Durch die Einbindung der Bibliothek wird dann auch der Datentyp typConfigBlind eingebunden. So ist ein fehlerfreies Kompilieren möglich. (Haben wir gerade noch einmal ausprobiert - funktioniert.)

*Die Kundendaten*
Supportanfragen, die uns per E-Mail oder Telefon erreichen, werden stets durch einen elektronischen Laufzettel (Ticket) begleitet. Das dient der Rückverfolgbarkeit von Anrufern zu Supportern und Themen. Gerade wenn eimmal ein Kollege nicht anwesend ist, sollte seine Vertretung erkennen können, was zuletzt mit dem Kunden besprochen wurde. Auch wenn es "nur" um die Bereitstellung eines Links geht, halten wir das in unserem Laufzettel fest. Die Laufzettel/Tickets können nur dann angelegt werden, wenn die Kontaktdaten bekannt sind. Daher fragen wir nach diesen Daten - wir schicken dann aber nicht gleich einen Vertriebskollegen los. Wir hoffen, dass Du dafür Verständnis hast, denn mit diesem Ablauf wollen wir auch unsere Supportqualität sicherstellen.

*Die "neuen Direktiven"*
Wir wissen nicht, was Dein Händler Dir bestätigt hat, aber "neue Direktiven" gibt es bei uns nicht. Schon gar keine, die unseren Kunden den Support verweigern oder erschweren. Ganz im Gegenteil, wir freuen uns, wenn wir unseren Kunden per Telefon, E-Mail oder auch hier im SPS-Forum helfen können. Dafür sind wir ja der Support - und das mit großer Freude!

*Die Entschuldigung des Sachbearbeiters...*
... kommt dann an dieser Stelle: Es tut uns leid, dass Deine Erfahrungen bei der Inbetriebsetzung des Starterkits unerfreulich waren. Das soll auf keinen Fall die Regel sein!!! Wir werden auf jeden Fall versuchen, Dich davon bei einem Deiner nächsten Kontaktaufnahmen zu überzeugen. Dann kannst Du nämlich auch Deine Freunde aus dem KNX Userforum von uns und von unseren Produkten überzeugen. Und das würde uns sehr freuen...


----------



## MSB (12 März 2015)

Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Warum schreibe ich nun hier ? Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf und bitte hiermit die mitlesenden Wagomitarbeiter in sich zu gehen und diese Philosophie zu unterwandern und mir unbürokratisch zu helfen.
> Weil so kenne ich bisher Wago nicht. Aber anscheinend gibt es neue Direktiven, wie mir mein Händler bestätigte.



Gegenfrage:
Warum sollten Sie jedem dahergelaufenen, und was anderes warst du zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, Links zu einer kostenpflichtigen Software schicken?
Ich glaube, es gibt keine Firma die so verfahren würde.

Ebenso ist es ein wenig eigenartig, wie du im Namen einer Firma eine Mail verschicken kannst, aus der NICHT klipp und klar hervorgeht, mit wem es der Empfänger zu tun hat.
Es gibt da diesbezüglich sogar ganz nette Gerichtsurteile ...

P.S.
Wer den Wago-Support schon schlecht findet, der kann den von z.B. Siemens definitiv nicht kennen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 März 2015)

Kann mich hier auch nur anschließen. Was Service angeht lasse ich nichts auf Wago kommen. Sowohl mein Ansprechpartner als auch die Damen und Herren am Telefon sind immerzu freundlich und hilfsbereit.  Dafür auch einfach mal ein Danke an den Support !


----------



## lord2k3 (12 März 2015)

Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Ich wandte mich verwundert und verärgert an den Support von Wago. Und was soll ich sagen - keine Antwort.



Der Ton macht bekanntlich die Musik. (diplomatisch ausgedrückt) 

Aber keine Antwort kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen?!


----------



## Schlappendulli (12 März 2015)

.:WAGOsupport:. schrieb:


> *Die KNX-Bibliotheken*
> Es ist so wie Du es beschrieben hast: Wenn man das Makro  KNX_Macro_Blind_Actuator einbindet, verlangt dieses nach einem  Funktionsbaustein FbSunblind_2, der Bestandteil der  Gebauede_allgemein.lib ist. Damit das Makro und der Baustein sich  finden, ist die Gebaeude_allgemein.lib über den Bibliotheksverwalter von  CODESYS manuell einzubinden. Durch die Einbindung der Bibliothek wird  dann auch der Datentyp typConfigBlind eingebunden. So ist ein  fehlerfreies Kompilieren möglich. (Haben wir gerade noch einmal  ausprobiert - funktioniert.)
> .



Hallo, und danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Nur das mit der  Bibliothek geht bei mir nicht. Und ja, ich kann mit Codesys umgehen und  weiss wie ich eine Bibliothek einbinden kann. Habe selber schon einige  geschrieben.
Meine Lib Gebaeude_allgmein 2.12.10 13:48:40 (die  Neueste) hat den FB nicht drin. Nur FB_Jalousie. Könntest Du Dir das  bitte nochmal anschauen ?
Danke.


@Anderen
Ich habe hier, denke ich, sachlich und höflich mein Problem vorgebracht. Bitte respekt dies auch.


----------



## MSB (12 März 2015)

Schlappendulli schrieb:


> @Anderen
> Ich habe hier, denke ich, sachlich und höflich mein Problem vorgebracht. Bitte respekt dies auch.


Allerdings schwebt bei deiner "sachlichen" Kritik ein etwas eigenartiger und nicht gerechtfertigter Unterton mit.
Das wir und insbesondere ich dich diesbezüglich ein wenig auf den Boden der Tatsachen bringen wollen wiederum musst du jetzt wohl oder übel respektieren.


----------



## Schlappendulli (12 März 2015)

Welchen Unterton ?


----------



## Schlappendulli (12 März 2015)

Alsogut, dann...



MSB schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> Warum sollten Sie jedem dahergelaufenen, und was anderes warst du zu dem  Zeitpunkt nicht, Links zu einer kostenpflichtigen Software schicken?
> Ich glaube, es gibt keine Firma die so verfahren würde.



Ich wollte nur das Target und kein Softwarepaket, das habe ich schon zigfach.
Ausserdem hätten Sie ja nur nach der Rechnung fragen brauchen. Ich hatte aber auch den Namen des Händlers und Kaufdatum angegeben.



MSB schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> Ebenso ist es ein wenig eigenartig, wie du im Namen einer Firma eine Mail verschicken kannst, aus der NICHT klipp und klar hervorgeht, mit wem es der Empfänger zu tun hat.
> Es gibt da diesbezüglich sogar ganz nette Gerichtsurteile ...



Ich habe Nachrichten über das Kontaktformular der Wagoseite geschickt. Und hier ist als Pflichtfeld nur Mail und Name gefordert. Also gar nicht so "eigenartig"...


----------



## Schlappendulli (12 März 2015)

Hallo Wago Support,

ich glaube ich habe das Problem der LIB Gebaeude_allgemein gefunden. Die neueste Version, die ich gerade runtergeladen habe, hat folgenden Versionseintrag:
[h=1]FUNCTION Fu_Version_Gebaeude_1 : WORD
(*******************************************************************************
   WAGO Kontakttechnik GmbH & Co. KG Hansastr. 27 32423 Minden(Westf.) 
  Tel. +49571/887-0              

  Funktion: Diese Funktion dient zur Abfrage der Versionsnummer.

  Version:    1.13
  Datum:     26.07.2010
*******************************************************************************)[/h]
In der Doku des Makros steht:
Erforderliche Bibliotheken
KNX_02.lib  Funktionsbausteine für die KNX-Kommunikation  
KNX_IP_750_889_02.lib  Funktionsbausteine für den KNX Controller 750-889 
WAGOLibKNX_889.lib  Firmwarefunktionen für KNX Controller 750-889 
Standard.lib   Standardfunktionen 
Gebaeude_allgemein.lib (≥1.14)  Allgemeine Gebäudefunktionen 
WagoLibKBUS.lib  Firmwarebibliothek für Klemmenzugriff 

Also gibt es eine Gebaeude_allgemein >=1.14.
Dann kann es nicht funktionieren bei mir, wenn ich an die neue Lib nicht rankomme.
Und offensichtlich habt ihr die neue auf dem Rechner.


----------



## fraggle-m (12 März 2015)

Hallo,

das habe ich gerade von der Wago Seite runter geladen.

 Version:	1.14
 Datum: 	04.06.2012

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MSB (12 März 2015)

Hier:
http://www.wago.de/service/download...ibliotheken#appnotedetails1406432852674328993
ist die Gebäude Allgemein in DE bzw. Building Common in Eng in V1.14 enthalten.


----------



## wolfi-sps (12 März 2015)

Hallo Schlappendulli,

ich habe nur beste Erfahrung mit dem WAGO-Support gemacht - Die MA von WAGO machen einen sehr sehr guten Job - Hut ab - anrufen oder E-Mail immer eine Antwort mit einer Lösung. Sorry - aber die Kritik ist absolut nicht OK ;-( 
So mancher Support kann sich eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Ich war selber schon in Minden und in Sondershausen bei einer Besichtigung und in Minden in der Supportabteilung - war sehr schön und interessant.
DANKE an die ganzen Mitarbeiter von WAGO die uns (waren von meinem Arbeitgeber da) herzlich aufgenommen haben und alles gezeigt haben.

Wolfgang Hirsch


----------



## Robin (12 März 2015)

Hallo!

also wollte nur mal kurz meine erfahrung zum WAGO Support mitteilen welche eigentlich nur positiv ist bei jeder aber wircklich bislang jeder anfrage per mail hatte ich eine antwort innerhalb 24 stunden oder eine link zum enstrechenden download.

Deshalb WAGO SUPPORT ein grosse lob und weiter so!!!!!!!

im gegenzug dazu könnte ich viele negative erfahrungen über einen Support oder nicht Support einer Firma namen Siemens sagen.
Aber das lasse ich hier lieber.
Muss sich jeder seine eigene meinung bilden allerdings sollte man dabei objektiv.


----------



## gravieren (12 März 2015)

Robin schrieb:


> also wollte nur mal kurz meine erfahrung zum WAGO Support mitteilen welche eigentlich nur positiv ist bei jeder aber wircklich bislang jeder anfrage per mail hatte ich eine antwort innerhalb 24 stunden oder eine link zum enstrechenden download.
> 
> Deshalb WAGO SUPPORT ein grosse lob und weiter so!!!!!!!


Dieses kann ich so auch stehen lassen.
Teiweise hatte ich "mehrere Fragen" zu gänzlich großen Wissensspektrum wie z.b.
Hardware 750-8202, RS485 und auch noch gleichzeitig zur HVAC03.LIB fragen.
AUCH dieses wurde größtenteils von 1 Mitarbeiter gelöst.
Auf eine noch offene Frage wurde ein Rückruf vereinbart.
Dieser erfolgte bei mir meist innerhalb von max. 12 Stunden.
(Kann auch daran liegen, dass ich nur bis 15:00 Uhr arbeite  ;-)   )

In "Notfall" habe ich jedoch auch noch kompetentes Supportpersonal um 16:45 Uhr erreicht !
NIE ein Wort, das jemand keine Zeit hätte oder Feierabend machen will  !




Robin schrieb:


> im gegenzug dazu könnte ich viele negative erfahrungen über einen Support oder nicht Support einer Firma namen Siemens sagen.
> Aber das lasse ich hier lieber.


Auch hier muß ich sagen, dass ich bislang NUR Positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


Als allgemeine Bemerkung muß ich hier jedoch sagen, dass ich meist KEINEN Termindruck habe.
Unser Chef hält den meisten Kollegen den Rücken frei.
Zeitdruck gibt es meist nicht. 
Das scheint sich auch auf die Qualität der Software/Endprodukt auszuzeichnen.
Auch die ausgiebigen Test können OHNE Termindruck gemacht werden.
( Alles ungelogen und NICHT ironisch gemeint )


----------



## GLT (12 März 2015)

Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Als Erstes musste ich feststellen das Target für den 889 fehlt. Ferner  fehlten sämtliche Bibliotheken für KNX in Verbindung mit 750-889.


Hatte ich zwar vor ein paar Wochen auch (fehlendes Target bei CoDeSys-Aktualisierung) - ein kurzer Anruf, Check der Daten u. ich hatte die nötigen Dateien - Support, wie man ihn selten bekommt.



Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Ich wandte mich verwundert und verärgert an den Support von Wago. Und was soll ich sagen - keine Antwort.


Derartiges ist mir vom Wago-Support völlig fremd - egal welches Anliegen (auch wenns im Grunde an meiner eigenen Dummheit lag) wurde ich stets bestmöglichst supportet.



Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Als Antwort bekam ich, es würde eine Emailadresse - obwohl die Adresse  eine Firmenemail unverkennbar ist - nicht reichen. Ich muss noch die  genauen Firmendaten übermitteln wegen Zuweisung zum richtigen  Mitarbeiter.


Wo ist das ECHTE Problem? Du bist Kunde bei Wago, willst es ihnen aber nicht verraten, wer? 



Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Dies will ich aber nicht, da dann der Wago Aussendienstler wieder kommt mit dem ich nicht kann.


Menschlich, aber ich vermute mal, dass man auf diese Besuche auch verzichten würde, wenn man diesen Wunsch bei Wago mal äußert.



Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Händler und gut ists, ausserdem will ich mich nicht andauernd bei meinem siemenslastigen Chef rechtfertigen.


Verstehe, wer kann.



Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl auf meinen Chef und viele meiner Freunde aus dem KNX  Userforum hören sollen, die mir von Wago abgeraten haben (diplomatisch  ausgedrückt).


Deinen Chef kenne ich nicht, aber lass das KUF draußen - dieses Faß machst Du alleine auf.



Schlappendulli schrieb:


> In Zukunft werde ich mir das gut überlegen, bei diesem  Support.





Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Ich habe hier, denke ich, sachlich und  höflich mein Problem vorgebracht. Bitte respekt dies auch.


Ja klar - ganz sachlich.*ROFL*


----------



## rheumakay (13 März 2015)

> Unser Chef hält den meisten Kollegen den Rücken frei.
> Zeitdruck gibt es meist nicht.



Kann ich bei euch anfangen ??


----------



## Schlappendulli (13 März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Bibliotheken.
Leider sind das genau die, die ich schon habe. Bitte importiert sie mal und ihr werdet sehen es ist die 1.13 von 2010.
Die Bibliothek scheint äusserlich vom 10.7.2012 zu sein. Drinnen steht aber eine LIB vom 2.12.10 - leider.


----------



## bike (13 März 2015)

Jetzt muss ich meinem Image untreu werden und helfen, dass der Hersteller nicht gebasht wird.
Wir haben wenig Berührung zu Wago, aber ich kenne deren Produkte und habe damit gearbeitet.
Alles was ich mit diesen Produkten und bei Problemen mit den Kollegen gemacht habe, war gut und relativ problemlos.
Dass die Jungs bei Wago manchesmal anders ticken als z.B. Big$ ist normal, es sollen ja verschiedene Hersteller sein und auch die anderen Komponeten verbaut werden.

 @TE: wenn jemand Kontakt zu dem Vertreter ablehnt, keinerlei Hilfe ins Haus lässt, dann mein gut gemeinter Rat:
Wechsle den Beruf. Denn in unserem Beruf ist Kommumikation oftmals wichtiger als technische Qualifikation.  
Wenn du einmal dein Win$, egal welche Version anschaust, findest du viele Bibliotheken die aus 20xx sind.
Was ist falsch, wenn man etwas erhält, was funktioniert? Mir ist das egal ob da ein Date von 2015 oder von 1990 drin steht.


bike


----------



## MSB (13 März 2015)

Also was hast du denn dann für eine Lib, hast du diese nochmals importiert im Bib-Manager?
Fakt ist, das in der von mir verlinkten Bib an der von dir oben genannten Stelle definitiv 1.14 steht.
Fakt ist auch, das sich da drinnen auf jeden Fall der scheinbar benötigte FB Sunblind2 befindet.

Also wo liegt jetzt dann eigentlich das Problem?


----------



## PN/DP (13 März 2015)

Schlappendulli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Bibliotheken.
> Leider sind das genau die, die ich schon habe. Bitte importiert sie mal und ihr werdet sehen es ist die 1.13 von 2010.
> Die Bibliothek scheint äusserlich vom 10.7.2012 zu sein. Drinnen steht aber eine LIB vom 2.12.10 - leider.


Kann es sein, daß Du immer eine alte Bibliothek aus einem falschen Ordner importierst und statt die Neue?

Harald


----------



## Schlappendulli (13 März 2015)

Danke, Problem gelöst.
Nachdem ich ein neues Projekt geöffnet habe und da die LIB importiert habe steht auch 1.14 drin.
Warum  in dem bestehenden Projekt die gleiche LIB als 1.13 importiert wird  kann ich mir noch nicht erklären. Es muss irgendwie mit den  Projektverueichnissen zusammenhängen. Ich hatte zwar keine festgelegt,  aber trotzdem muss der Wurm da drin stecken.

Ich danke Dir und fraggle-m für die Hilfe !


----------

